# benzo withdrawal



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

can anyoone please tell us your experiences with benzo w/d? duration, ammount...ect...? thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to be on 30mg Clonazepam and 30mg Xanax Not 3mg 30mg Thus 60mg in total!!!

The best advice I can give to anyone trying to "withdraw" do it very very slowly. Don't cold turky!!! I did it and are now on 130mg Xanax Clonazepam. Take as long as 4 weeks to get off 1mg!!!!!

For more information go to http://www.benzo.org.uk


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

And please dont take it again!!!! :wink: Don't make the mistake I made!! :twisted: Those 2 months are nothing, hang in there!! you will get better it could take 1 year or more but you will be happy and yourself. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I took up to 6 mgs of xanax a day for 4 months at one time back in high school. I remember I finished the first script of xanax I got in 3 days. That crap was better than heroin when I first took it, yum yum.. I used to get up to 20 bucks a pill at school..I quit for a period of 8 months with no problems. I sure wish I wouldnt have made the mistake of relapsing and going onto klonopin. I started taking those last august and entered severe tolerance withdrawal back in April. It's been painful and its a rollercoaster ride, but I hear it gets better. If it doesn't then theres no reason to hope. Hang in there.

Neal


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

My God..how in the hell can anybody end up on 130mg of high potency benzos and live to tell about it?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear whitegoldenqueen
Yipes :shock:

You were really at 30 (THIRTY) mg clonazepam? I can't believe any doctor would prescribe that. The highest recommended PDR doseage is 20mg and that's stretching it (for seizure patients -- and that is no longer a primary drug of choice for epilepsy.)

Are you sure it was THIRTY Milligrams???????

I am at 6mg and holding for 17 years! No problems. I'm lucky. But my doctor says if I ever wanted to wean off (which I don't, I know it's keeping my DP/DR under control), he would do it over a year's time at minimum. Literally.

:shock: again!

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I take the equivalent of 6 mgs of valium now and I think thats alot. I cant believe I got away with taking 120 mgs of valium everyday for 4 months and I am telling you, I had no withdrawal whatsoever when I stopped. Then again, I was on paxil when I stopped the xanax so maybe that covered it up. 120 mgs of valium a day isnt uncommon. And im reading that someone on this board is taking 30 mgs of xanax? Thats 600 mgs of valium. That should be enough to kill you. Are there any corrections you want to make here? You should be dead if your takng this much.

Neal


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

120mg of Valium, a day ? For four months ? Jesus christ, that is a staggering amount. 120mg would knock me off my feet. I thought I was bad taking max 30mg a day, every couple of days or so, for three months.

I'm not anti-benzo at all, although I am benzo-cautious. I've recently gone cold turkey on Cipramil 40mg (Celexa), although I am still taking 15mg of Valium when needed (last drop three days ago), and I 'think' I'm starting to suffer from kind of withdrawal, despite the first week of initially no problems. Whether it's the Celexa or Valium, I'm not sure. I took valium at a very lost dose (2mg - 10mg) for six months, and went cold turkey with that no problems whatsoever, so I'm inclinded to say it might be the Cipramil.

I've never heard of a doctor in the UK prescribing more than 30mg of Valium a day....never. Although they aren't exactly reluctant to dish it out, all the doctors I've spoken to are fully aware of the addiction potential and the dose equivalence between the different types, (except one idiot, who told me to take 10mg of Lorazepam a day - a short acting benzo the equivalent of 100mg of valium - go figure that one out !!). Saying that, in my experience they tend to be very pragmatic about it...thinking along the lines that if it qives you some quality of life in the short-term and helps you while you get back on your feet, then what the hell. That's the attitude I agree with, except in cases where certain people seem to 'need' the drug long-term.....que sera sera.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

No offense, but I think the drugs have your mind a bit clouded. 130mg of high potency benzos would put you over the equivalent of 2000mg of Valium. 1/3 of that dose would put even the worst addict in the soil. It would take 100years to taper off that much drug.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

My physiatrist didn't prescribe it to me, I got it illegally. One day I decided to tell him, i also told him i got it illegaly he couldnt beliefe that I look fine and can speek to him on that amount, wich was 60mg Xanax,

I agreed to "detox" and went to a private rehab. I didn't know of the strength of Valuim and thought that 60mg Valuim tapered over a 1 month period would be "copable". But I cold turkeyed and sufffered PTSD I "Almost DIED" *THAT WAS WORST THAN MY TRIP ON POT!!*

0.5 mg Xanax = 10mg Valuim Thus I should have been tapering down from 1200mg of Valuim. Here is the link: http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzcha01.htm#24

Unfortuanatly I can't sue the private rehab because my Xanax dose was not prescribed. The rehab is like a 3 star hotel and costed me about 2000$
For NOTHING :x

I got back home realised what they had done to me  I was so afraid that I couldn't leave my room!

I couldn't take the FEAR anymore and I decided to commit suicide by taking an OD of XANAX I popped 30mg but to my surprise, I suddenly felt like myself again and could speak properly and go out with friends.

I builded up a resistance and are currently on 130mg p/day :!:

I told my PD what happened and he agreed to give me the medication per precription, and i am tapering sloooooowly now :wink: With a whole worked out scheme and weekly blood tests! :roll:

Johan


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

A vew days ago I got flu  And the Xanax didn't seem to work so I took 50mg at once. At that dose I felt even worse, so I am taking less more often p/day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh my bad, you got it illegally. Still..I am baffled that you are still alive. Your pulse couldnt rise above 60 at a dosage like that.


----------

